# POint of no return



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

My rhoms face has gotten so bad that its at the point of no return. My salt treatment has failed so i have no choice but to do my last final resort..... CLOUT! I will use half dose but man, his gills are starting to curl up and there is also a hole in a gill plate. All this came from a deep deep fat scratch. I dont know where i went wrong. My water is perfectly clean and i'll been treating him . I will keep you guys updated.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

sorry to hear it.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

How the hell did this happen?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

long long story =(


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Why are you treating with Clout? It is a wide spectrum parasiticide. It sounds like your fish is suffering from some type of a bacterial infection (from the cut). Gill curl is usually caused by poor water conditions or cramped/overstocked tank. I'm not questioning your fishkeeping skills, but maybe you should get your tap water parameters checked.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Eric, which tank is your Rhom in?? Would it be the same where you had troubles with your other fish or worms in the tank? If so, I suggest you drain and recycle that tank. If that is the same tank, parasites/bacteria would still be present form before regardless if water conditions are looking good.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Naw the tank that has those worms were just springtails which are harmless which also happen to be gone and my rays are currently living it in. My rhom tank is in a 20g Long and he is by himself. I keep my water pristine clean because i know my Rhom is sick. I have gone to the lfs and had my water checked and it was fine. I feed him everyday. I do salt treatment for him and it doesnt seem to work a bit. I read clout does cure, infections of all kind including fin rot which my fish is currently suffering too along with constapation? I may have read it wrong but i know clout is real dangerous for all kinds of fish because it really strong. DonH and others, can you guys suggest anything else i can use? I was thinking about mycline(sp?) or ridich. sigh... my rhom =(


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i dont have any answers for you on this one i wish i did i just thought i'd say hope it all works out and your p gets better.
dixon


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sorry to hear that hope everything turns out fine

can u post some pics it can help alot with your treatment and other people in the future


----------

